# teachin em early!!!



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

May already be a post with this but I didnt see it. Lets see the youngins!!! 

My son just turned 4 last week - the fourwheeler was his Christmas present back in 07. Making daddy proud!!!


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

one more


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

Here he is off the fourwheeler


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn:


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Much better.


----------



## expat_dude (Feb 22, 2009)

Cool pics,,, we started out my youngest son at age 5 on a Predator 90 and recently move him up to a Rzr 170 (he is 9 now)


----------



## expat_dude (Feb 22, 2009)

Rzr 170


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

oh man i bet he likes that rzr!!! How's it do for him?!


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

We're getting them ready for a 3rd bike......For me!

Donna


----------



## expat_dude (Feb 22, 2009)

AUbruterider said:


> oh man i bet he likes that rzr!!! How's it do for him?!


The Rzr is cool,,, the down side (at least to me) is that it is chain drive and straight axle,, it needs to have a bit more ground clearance as well... That said, my son (Cameron) loves it!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I kinda want one for myself!!!!!  haha!


----------



## bruterider1080 (Jan 14, 2009)

heres a few of my 5 year old although some were taken when he was 4, i got him the kfx for his 3rd xmas
































on this last one he thought his 50 was my bf750 lol


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice choice buying a kawasaki! You have a nice shop it looks like.


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> Nice choice buying a kawasaki! You have a nice shop it looks like.


Oh yeah - we like KAWI's!!!!!!!!!!! Years ago all we owned were Hondas and you couldnt get us to buy anything else then I wised up and been riding a Brute since they first came out and havent looked back! haha! 

Preciate it!! We enjoy it! Always doing something in the shop! It's a 30x50 with 2 10ft roll up doors and an office door... Comes in real handy just gotta find a good way to heat and cool it - just too expensive to do.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

man i love seein these kid-o's gettin a good start early. keep the pics comin guys!


----------



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

AUbruterider, we just have to talk the little one into liking the mud! haha


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

oh yea you should have seen him last weekend - he was all in the mud. there was some standing water in one of the roads and he made a lil mud pit by the time he was done! I'm going to get a vid of him next time we go ride and post it! He was havin to work it by the time he got done - done dug him a lil bog! haha


----------



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thats what i'm talking about!


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

Heres mine he's 4. His name is jax


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

post up some new pics of those lil ones!! I'll have some more this weekend. We've got our annual bbq for our hunting club and we ride through the day as well so I'll have some new ones


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Grand kids on 110cc bike bought for them..
Little adjustment on throttle stop and off..Been a great learner bike..
Learning to take turns and share well with other kids and I'm proud they won't let anyone ride it without a helmet on because thats the rule..


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Here is my youngest daughter Kimber on her first four wheeler. She was 14 months in this pic.


----------



## bruterider1080 (Jan 14, 2009)

i just took the clutch limiter out of my sons kfx, they say it should top out around 18-20


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

TX4PLAY said:


> Here is my youngest daughter Kimber on her first four wheeler. She was 14 months in this pic.


Too Cute!!!!!

Donna


----------



## langford2000 (Mar 5, 2009)

Here is one of my kids. My son is now on a ktm65 but the other two are correct. Pic is about 2 months old.


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

langford2000 said:


> Here is one of my kids. My son is now on a ktm65 but the other two are correct. Pic is about 2 months old.


 
Looks like they like the mud!! Awesome pics !


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

here's omelet 

family :: MVI_4380.flv video by phreebsd - Photobucket


family :: MVI_4381.flv video by phreebsd - Photobucket


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Gotta like it!!

My almost 3 yrear old boy can start every bike in my garage, the Brute, all Hondas, the Gio and the Scrambler too!! He can't start the 2 stroke, but he tries to give her a pull!!


----------

